# Who You Gonna Call? Ecto One!! For Sale



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2008)

If it's the ORIGINAL from the movie then cool but if it's a mock up of it then... I dunno for $35K 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150301618614#ebayphotohosting
Would you buy it if you had the extra cash?
Also I think it would be illegal to run it with any of the blue lights on... as they are reserved for actual LEO's ...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a bit out of my price range, but, how cool.


----------

